# binutils/gold needs extra ldflags



## interfasys (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a heads up for people using the gold linker.
The team behind gold made some changes in 2.22 that make ld generate broken binaries on FreeBSD. They will segfault. It doesn't happen systematically, but you can try to re-compile binutils using gold and do a "ld -v" after that to see the problem for yourself.

The solution is to use this

```
LDFLAGS+=-Wl,--no-ctors-in-init-array
```


----------

